# Cold Hands - Constantly



## Wobbles

Caitlin ALWAYS has cold hands - house isn't cold & the rest of her isn;t cold (including bare feet) ...

Normal? :confused:


----------



## littlelady

leeon is the same but there not just cold they are ice cold as if hes been making snow balls lol his feet are freezing too even though he feels warm


----------



## Vickie

Hannah's the same. I really don't worry about it as I know the rest of her is warm


----------



## ~KACI~

Yea my two always have cold hands and the always like to touch me on my face with them, kieran turns it into a game!! x


----------



## Emmea12uk

there is nothing to worry about if you squeeze their fingers and they go pink again straight away.


----------



## Sammy181

Katies hands are OK during the day but they go ice cold during the night


----------



## ColtonsMom

My feet are still always cold. In young babies/small children, I've heard it's due to their circulation not being so good and should get better as they get older, and it's really anything to worry about. But I dont know, that could be completey wrong :lol:


----------



## LaDY

My bubs is exactly the same...i find myself putting scratch mitts on him all the time just to keep him warm xx


----------



## amy616

George always wakes with icy cold hands was worried but now I see others do its reasurring!


----------



## Newt

I read somewhere a long time ago about this being normal and that as long as their tummies and back of the neck is warm then they are comfortable.
I worry too though, babies and children dont know when they are cold


----------



## Jenelle

Jayce is the same way, I thought it was cause he was always putting his hands in his mouth so they are wet, therefore get cold easier. But now his feet are always cold too, even when I put socks on him under his sleeper.


----------



## AppleBlossom

Grace is the same, no matter how warmt he rest of her is she nearly always has cold hands


----------



## jenangel

Michael is the same way too. His hands are completely freezing and even with scratch mittens on his hands seems not to help. Appears this is normal for lots of babies though. Very comforting to know :)


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

I suffer with cold hands.. but as the saying goes cold hands warm heart


----------



## Younglutonmum

It's completley normal. The HV & Mvs say don't use hands & feet as an indication of body warmth

Check the chest or thigh :D


----------



## nikky0907

It's normal.
It's due to her circulation and has nothing to dow ith body warmth. :)

Hell,my friend is 19 and still has really cold hands! :lol:


----------



## Samantha675

I asked my doctor about it and he said as long as the rest of him is warm, not to worry it is totally normal.


----------



## babe2ooo

yeah jacks hands and feet are alway cold i guess its nothing to worrie about if everyone elses baby gets it..


----------



## clairebear

jacks the same not nice when trying to nurse him in the night x


----------

